# FLV-Datei in Homepage einbinden



## blubibaer (2. September 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe eine FLV-Datei auf dem PC (und auf dem Server) und würde diese gerne in meine Homepage einbinden, so ungefähr wie man halt Youtube-Videos mit einbinden kann.

Der Code für Youtubevideos ist folgender:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YDuj4LKq8LA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YDuj4LKq8LA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Dort einfach die Adresse zu der FLV-Datei rein schreiben habe ich versucht, klappt aber leider nicht.
Von mir aus kann das Video auch ohne Player oder sowas sein, Hauptsache es wird abgespielt beim öffnen der Seite.

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe!


----------



## greggy80 (5. September 2007)

Hallo,

schau Dir doch mal das hier an:

http://flowplayer.org/

Ist einer von vielen vorgefertigten FLV-Playern im Web.


----------

